# ESB Aussie forum dead.



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Seems the fab 4 finally managed to do it - forum now shut due to the moderators even becoming bored to death.




Now to make sure none of the carnt's come here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Seems the fab 4 finally managed to do it - forum now shut due to the moderators even becoming bored to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went there after seeing @rocco post in Pub Chat and the message at ESB reads >>>

Announcement: Please do not create new threads in this section anymore.
03-04-2015 IntentionalButt

"Threads pertaining to Australian boxing matters can henceforth be posted in the General Boxing Forum".

It has also been confirmed by @IntentionalButt in our Pub Chat thread here.


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

Was bound to happen.Aussie hating scumbags,1 was passionate about boxing the other three where pathetic.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Seems the fab 4 finally managed to do it - forum now shut due to the moderators even becoming bored to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are already here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

A snapshot from East Side Boxing minutes ago >>>

Australian Boxing Forum (6 Viewing) - Who are the new Australian boxing talents and prospects
Last post - Never	
Threads - 0	
Posts - 0


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

rocco said:


> They are already here.


True - but they got banned or neutered so it's all good.

ESB ran the topic of deleting the Aussie forum in the suggestion forum.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

RIP, once was good, a long long time ago.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PIRA said:


> True - but they got banned or neutered so it's all good.
> 
> ESB ran the topic of deleting the Aussie forum in the suggestion forum.


Just had a look there and found this >>>



IntentionalButt said:


> If only the handful of trolls whose circle-jerk activity seems to be all that exists in the Aussie Forum these days are the only votes in favor of keeping it, my recommendation will be for the admins to allow me to move all the existing threads in there into the General Forum and then delete the sub-forum.


A fairly apt summary really.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow the bogan back slappers lives onðŸ˜€. Lucky the 2 biggest pest of that group are banned from here.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Wow the bogan back slappers lives onðŸ˜€. Lucky the 2 biggest pest of that group are banned from here.


:lol: :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Wow the bogan back slappers lives onðŸ˜€. Lucky the 2 biggest pest of that group are banned from here.


Yeah, and those 2 were always claiming that being perma-banned from here was an omen for the future of the CHB Aussie forum.

Looks like their negativity finally got them what they wanted - no place to call home. I pity whatever forum they move on to next.

All I saw over there was hate and piss-taking of Aussie fighters by 4 complete fuckwits, 3 of whom have been permabanned from here:

TCboxa
MidniteProwler
KelandBeave

I know they still lurk here because they were constantly reporting on CHB Aussie forum activity over there. Now that they no longer have the ESB Aussie forum to spam with their hate their alts over here will become more obvious.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Check the bottom of the Aussie forum - 7 members and 4 guests browsing - only 4 user names appear - mine, bruiser's, crusher's and PIRA's.

OOH, I wonder who the 3 hidden usernames could be alts of?!?!? :rolleyes

I bet they're dying to post something in reply but they'll just have to wear it otherwise they'll give themselves away :yep

Ironic that after all the drama they created and all the whinging about this being a backslapper's club, that they're here now behaving themselves and adhering to the rules that they claimed would be the death of this place because their place is now fucking GONE :lol:


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

One more carn't needs to fark off - francis.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This just summarises what we have all known for so long >>>



buster007 said:


> if they got rid of the 4 dumb trolls then it would be fine.
> 
> pathetic.





IntentionalButt said:


> ...and the constant flood of new alts they register daily?
> 
> Nah, don't have the patience or time for it.
> 
> ...


RIP ESB Aussie forum - killed off by a destructive minority.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> One more carn't needs to fark off - francis.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> This just summarises what we have all known for so long >>>
> 
> RIP ESB Aussie forum - killed off by a destructive minority.


Well there it is, straight from the horse's mouth - the ESB Aussie forum was destroyed by those 4 cunts and they were all backstabbing each other to the mods :lol:

What a pack of fucking losers.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


>


:lol:

He's only saying what we're all thinking :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

"Don't be thick. You know all of them produced a never ending supply of alts. Circumventing even an IP ban isn't all that difficult. They clearly had the intention of trolling it as long as that sub-forum existed. When the vermin infestation gets that bad that all the wood is rotten, you don't worry about the cabinet anymore. You gut it."

Intentional Butt


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> He's only saying what we're all thinking :yep


That knob is the ultimate hypocrite - carries on like a complete fuckstik bagging every Aussie at ESB and then comes on here acting like an angel. 
Fuck him where he lives and breathes.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Myself,JoseyWales and buster007 were excellent posters at ESB. RIP Aussie forum ESB.Some ATG threads gone forever.:frochcry


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

deadset?? oh well its pretty comfy here now. if we could get chode to fuck off it would be perfect


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> deadset?? oh well its pretty comfy here now. if we could get chode to fuck off it would be perfect


C'mon, chode is pretty funny, in a unique way.


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> C'mon, chode is pretty funny, in a unique way.


hes a germ. but each to their own


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

PIRA said:


> That knob is the ultimate hypocrite - carries on like a complete fuckstik bagging every Aussie at ESB and then comes on here acting like an angel.
> Fuck him where he lives and breathes.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I agree 100%.


Muttley you've gotta agree and except a huge portion of blame for the demise of such a once brilliant forum with your multi ALT trolling and inter web vendettas so please stop with all the finger pointing , blokes like YOU killed ESB Aussie forum as blokes like YOU will kill the CHB aussie forum as sure as eggs .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Myself,JoseyWales and buster007 were excellent posters at ESB. RIP Aussie forum ESB.Some ATG threads gone forever.:frochcry


Thanks man and Busterooney is a great poster he's just a bit of a daft bugger at times , what's his Alt here ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Muttley you've gotta agree and except a huge portion of blame for the demise of such a once brilliant forum with your multi ALT trolling and inter web vendettas so please stop with all the finger pointing , blokes like YOU killed ESB Aussie forum as blokes like YOU will kill the CHB aussie forum as sure as eggs .


I don't "gotta agree" with nothing, O self-appointed forum disciplinarian. You're here pointing the finger at me telling me to stop the finger pointing - what makes you think you're in any position to point the finger at me, oldtimer?

That place started going downhill the day TCboxa discovered it and started his hate campaign against anyone in the Aussie boxing industry who didn't suck up to him. Intentional Butt confirms it was the 4 cunts (that you aligned yourself with both there and here when they were all still posting here) that were the cause of the demise of the forum.

I was banned from there for no good reason at his request. I returned under various alts to tale the piss out of him and what did I see there? Him, that uber-troll MidniteProwler, that fuckwit who was banned from here for being a racist and sick cunt (Kel), and you and the other bloke mentioned earlier talking about how everyone here was a cunt and what a fucked place this was, yet it didn't stop you all from keeping tabs on what was going on here and bitching about it over there like the pathetic cunts you are.

You mention "inter web vendettas" when you were over there saying what a cunt I turned out to be because this place went down for 48 hours and you assumed you couldn't log on because I'd reported you and you'd been banned.

You say blokes like ME will kill CHB Aussie when you were over at ESB saying I never post here anyway and that this place was a ghost town. Make your mind up before you start throwing accusations around.

Last but not least, @bruiserh89, I'm happy for a night or whatever in the gulag because it's time this SILLY OLD CUNT who assumes his opinion carries weight around here because he spent years pissing in everyone's pockets at ESB woke up to himself and realised that he can go and GET FUCKED.:handofbogo

Tooroo ya silly old fuckstick - when I get back from my imprisonment you'll be on my ignore list and you can huff and puff as much as you like, I won't be giving a shit about your piss-stained, old fogey opinion YOU CUNT :hi:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I don't "gotta agree" with nothing, O self-appointed forum disciplinarian. You're here pointing the finger at me telling me to stop the finger pointing - what makes you think you're in any position to point the finger at me, oldtimer?
> 
> That place started going downhill the day TCboxa discovered it and started his hate campaign against anyone in the Aussie boxing industry who didn't suck up to him. Intentional Butt confirms it was the 4 cunts (that you aligned yourself with both there and here when they were all still posting here) that were the cause of the demise of the forum.
> 
> ...


Overreact much :lol: truth hurts Muttley you've been a MASSIVE troll for years but never in the wrong in your own eyes , " self appointed disciplinarian " :rofl :rofl ?? I couldn't give a shite who does what or who argues with who i certainly NEVER post under an ALT let alone 6 of them as you've done across BOTH forums in recent years ( I don't take things THAT serious ) LOOK the self proclaimed "FAB4" wouldn't have had anyone to argue with if it wasn't for you and a couple of fellow turds who enjoyed arguing with them now you've heroically fallen on a 24 hour sword to " give it to me " with a massive finger emotion only a five year old would use , lmfao Mutt don't take yourself too seriously on the interweb mate it ain't real it's just a place to talk boxing and have the odd giggle .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I reckon it's a shame for all the good posters over there. Hopefully they come and join us. As for all the other stuff that's already creeping into this thread from that place, it needs to be left behind. I kept an eye on what was happening over there so I have the full context but blokes just need to move on because it stays there.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

They haven't deleted all the old threads just moved them.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=449348

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=280510&page=3

:happy


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I reckon it's a shame for all the good posters over there. Hopefully they come and join us. As for all the other stuff that's already creeping into this thread from that place, it needs to be left behind. I kept an eye on what was happening over there so I have the full context but blokes just need to move on because it stays there.


Bruiser how come some posters in this thread are allowed to abuse the hell out of me with no consequences ? I have been abiding by the new rules since you changed them a few months ago. Are some posters on here above the new rules ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

PIRA said:


> One more carn't needs to fark off - francis.


See Bruiser ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I reckon it's a shame for all the good posters over there. Hopefully they come and join us. As for all the other stuff that's already creeping into this thread from that place, it needs to be left behind. I kept an eye on what was happening over there so I have the full context but blokes just need to move on because it stays there.


We came here a couple of years ago to escape that toxic cesspit and create a forum where people could freely discuss boxing - and thankfully we've achieved that.

In the absence of moderation ESB's self destruction was always going to be a matter of when, not if, and that time arrived today.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Bruiser how come some posters in this thread are allowed to abuse the hell out of me with no consequences ? I have been abiding by the new rules since you changed them a few months ago. Are some posters on here above the new rules ?


As I said in the post you quoted I'm aware of the FULL CONTEXT from ESB so I know that ESB has been a base for you to trash this place and attack posters who don't even post at ESB. For that reason its a little hard for you to play victim simply because you didn't post that stuff here.

That said, it needs to stop now and we move on. They don't get to keep abusing you and you keep doing the right thing here. I can only assume since you posting here again regularly that you see this place in a better light and not that you just don't have an alternative.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> As I said in the post you quoted I'm aware of the FULL CONTEXT from ESB so I know that ESB has been a base for you to trash this place and attack posters who don't even post at ESB. For that reason its a little hard for you to play victim simply because you didn't post that stuff here.
> 
> That said, it needs to stop now and we move on. They don't get to keep abusing you and you keep doing the right thing here. I can only assume since you posting here again regularly that you see this place in a better light and not that you just don't have an alternative.


Fair enough Bruiser as long as ALL posters are treated equally on here I have no complaints.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Not a good thing for CHB. All the dregs come float over here


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What a mess.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> They haven't deleted all the old threads just moved them.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=449348
> 
> ...


Please drag up the most current one about me, let's see who the treacherous cunts are.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I reckon it's a shame for all the good posters over there. Hopefully they come and join us. As for all the other stuff that's already creeping into this thread from that place, it needs to be left behind. I kept an eye on what was happening over there so I have the full context but blokes just need to move on because it stays there.


There was only five regulars there, only two post here as the other three cunts have been banned, and none of them were good :conf


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Please drag up the most current one about me, let's see who the treacherous cunts are.


We all know only too well who they are. The same grubs who caused the ESB forum to be removed. Have one last laugh at them mate and let's move on and do what we came here for - talking boxing :cheers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> As I said in the post you quoted I'm aware of the FULL CONTEXT from ESB so I know that ESB has been a base for you to trash this place and attack posters who don't even post at ESB. For that reason its a little hard for you to play victim simply because you didn't post that stuff here.
> 
> That said, it needs to stop now and we move on. They don't get to keep abusing you and you keep doing the right thing here. I can only assume since you posting here again regularly that you see this place in a better light and not that you just don't have an alternative.


I think I speak for the majority here when I say fuck the cunt off.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think I speak for the majority here when I say fuck the cunt off.


I understand why you and others are pissed mate but we don't just do that here. We gotta move on.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> As I said in the post you quoted I'm aware of the FULL CONTEXT from ESB so I know that ESB has been a base for you to trash this place and attack posters who don't even post at ESB. For that reason its a little hard for you to play victim simply because you didn't post that stuff here.
> 
> That said, it needs to stop now and we move on.* They don't get to keep abusing you* and you keep doing the right thing here. I can only assume since you posting here again regularly that you see this place in a better light and not that you just don't have an alternative.


Well Bruiser please read the last post by Dale. Lets now see if there are rules for some and not rules for others.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Well Bruiser please read the last post by Dale. Lets now see if there are rules for some and not rules for others.


Thanks Francis. Addressed.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Thanks Francis. Addressed.


Fair enough. Can you tell me how you addressed this please.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Fair enough. Can you tell me how you addressed this please.


My suggestion is that you eat the humble pie you've been given by still being welcome here after all your disparaging comments about the place at ESB, and accept that this is a place we move on from as I've addressed it.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> My suggestion is that you eat the humble pie you've been given by still being welcome here after all your disparaging comments about the place at ESB, and accept that this is a place we move on from as I've addressed it.


When a body has a cancer you remove it before it does more damage. Just sayin.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Not a good thing for CHB. All the dregs come float over here


Kel just tried as Chaddy. Permabanned the new account. Pretty sad really.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Kel just tried as Chaddy. Permabanned the new account. Pretty sad really.


I saw that, you're on the ball BROOZA. :clap:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

rocco said:


> When a body has a cancer you remove it before it does more damage. Just sayin.


Sorta like a rust on a car, eh...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> I saw that, you're on the ball BROOZA. :clap:


Looking forward to getting some legitimate ESB folk here but the permabanned aren't getting back in.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Kel


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Kel just tried as Chaddy. Permabanned the new account. Pretty sad really.


 @Chaddy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: @ KKKel , they say God loves a trier .


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :lol: @ KKKel , they say God loves a trier .


A trier - not a try hard.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Kel just tried as Chaddy. Permabanned the new account. Pretty sad really.


:rofl access denied


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

I think they waited a decade too long to liquidate that forum.
There hasn't been a good thread there since my "have the poms just soiled there undergarments?" Back in 05.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> My suggestion is that you eat the humble pie you've been given by still being welcome here after all your disparaging comments about the place at ESB, and accept that this is a place we move on from as I've addressed it.


The kids gone quiet.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

ESB had its good and bad like all forums. It did have some posters with a vast knowledge of boxing, some crazy posters who continually came back as alt users, some very funny threads and some great banter between posters. It wasn't everyones cup of tea but what is in life.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> I think they waited a decade too long to liquidate that forum.
> There hasn't been a good thread there since my "have the poms just soiled there undergarments?" Back in 05.


 I remember that and the poms bumped it constantly when they won the Ashes series.:roflatsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I like it when you click on the Aussie Forum tab here it takes you to a forum and not an apology.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> I like it when you click on the Aussie Forum tab here it takes you to a forum and not an apology.


:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy said:


> The mods there are hopeless.
> 
> They allowed 4 losers to troll them constantly yet never thought to ban them. And the same 4 were backstabbing each other the whole time they were supposedly friends. Oh the embarrassment.


Hello busteroonie, plan on fucking this place like you and tsmithy50 have done to boxrec's Aussie forum?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Happy said:


> The mods there are hopeless.
> 
> They allowed 4 losers to troll them constantly yet never thought to ban them. And the same 4 were backstabbing each other the whole time they were supposedly friends. Oh the embarrassment.


The 4 trolls' behaviour was beautifully summed up by IB.

A funnier ending to ESB could not have possibly been scripted :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Hello busteroonie, plan on fucking this place like you and tsmithy50 have done to boxrec's Aussie forum?


 Let's not jump to conclusions who is who and starting drama mate. Clean slate and all that Dale.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Just noticed 2 new members on Boxrec. :hey:hey:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Happy said:


> The mods there are hopeless.
> 
> They allowed 4 losers to troll them constantly yet never thought to ban them. And the same 4 were backstabbing each other the whole time they were supposedly friends. Oh the embarrassment.


ESB was good many years ago, but yeh, the mods didn't give a fuck about the OZ section.

Who were you over there, and welcome aboard. :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Thank God we got @Happy and not Dopey. I wonder where he will bob up? Hopefully the troll filter will continue to keep him out of here.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions who is who and starting drama mate. Clean slate and all that Dale.


Yeah absolutely stiff. And with the exception of those Perma banned all are welcome here


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy said:


> Wrong, but I see you are the resident troll here.
> 
> *Last time I was on here*, trolling wasn't allowed though.
> 
> Maybe you would have been more suited to the now defunct ESB.





Sox said:


> ESB was good many years ago, but yeh, the mods didn't give a fuck about the OZ section.
> 
> Who were you over there, and welcome aboard. :cheers


Who was he when he was last here?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The only thing that has stopped this forum from turning into the toxic cesspit that ESB was is we have a Mod who does his job properly and removes scrum before it jeopardizes the forum.

The closing of ESB's Aussie forum is proof positive that if we'd allowed those same trolls to remain here it could well have been our forum that went down the gurgler instead of theirs.

In @bruiserh89 we trust.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Spider said:


> The only thing that has stopped this forum from turning into the toxic cesspit that ESB was is we have a Mod who does his job properly and removes scrum before it jeopardizes the forum.
> 
> The closing of ESB's Aussie forum is proof positive that if we'd allowed those same trolls to remain here it could well have been our forum that went down the gurgler instead of theirs.
> 
> In @*bruiserh89* we trust.


:cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Who was he when he was last here?


Dunno mate, but Stiffy and Spider are right, clean slate, and Brooza will take out the trash.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> :cheers


Hey crush I need your pick in the ochieng fight by tonight mate to get in on time.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> Just noticed 2 new members on Boxrec. :hey:hey:hey


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

rocco said:


> Just noticed 2 new members on Boxrec. :hey:hey:hey


:lol: They'll get a couple more yet...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol: They'll get a couple more yet...


Maybe 9522 will join the forum over there as well.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

The demise of ESB Aussie forum is a shame as it was once one of the best / funniest forums on the net until multi alt trolls fucked it up trying to sword fence with their micro dicks , it went the same way as when they closed the lounge on that site , it's an ill wind that blows i tell YA boys it will almost certainly happen here it will take them a while but Bruiser as much as he tries ( and he will ) won't be able to prevent shit heads destroying it here it mark my words . Cliques form and that leads to conflict and conflict leads to all sort of messed up stuff that distracts from the reason why HALF of us post here , keep talking Boxing and enjoy this section whilst it lasts . .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Maybe 9522 will join the forum over there as well.


Perhaps he will, and no doubt you'll hound him thinking he's me over there to.

Good luck with it all. atsch


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

CHB will survive because of one significant difference to ESB.
A mod dedicated to the area, who regularly participates, and is locally based.

In a nutshell, someone who gives a fuck, unlike the mods at ESB, who didn't give a shit about the OZ section and freely admitted it many times over the years.
They didn't get to know the regulars, so had no real idea who was a genuine poster, and who was simply there to troll. The OZ section was just a pain in the ass to them.

This section was heading down the same path until Jay finally relented and gave us our own mod.

Bruiser knows who's who in the zoo here, he's fair as fuck and has his finger on the pulse.

Long live CHB, and fuck ESB and it's trolls.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The demise of ESB Aussie forum is a shame as it was once one of the best / funniest forums on the net until multi alt trolls fucked it up trying to sword fence with their micro dicks , it went the same way as when they closed the lounge on that site , it's an ill wind that blows i tell YA boys it will almost certainly happen here it will take them a while but Bruiser as much as he tries ( and he will ) won't be able to prevent shit heads destroying it here it mark my words . Cliques form and that leads to conflict and conflict leads to all sort of messed up stuff that distracts from the reason why HALF of us post here , keep talking Boxing and enjoy this section whilst it lasts . .


That's a dark forecast mate! Apples and oranges as I see it. We have some great support from the owner @Jay here and we've made the rules for this joint quite clear. I think it's business as usual here. This place stays somewhere for the majority and not exploited by a minority. I see more opportunity than threat.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> That's a dark forecast mate! Apples and oranges as I see it. We have some great support from the owner @Jay here and we've made the rules for this joint quite clear. I think it's business as usual here. This place stays somewhere for the majority and not exploited by a minority. I see more opportunity than threat.


Great you're staying positive Bruza best of luck ,

At the end of the day looking at it from an outsiders perspective a dedicated Australian boxing forum was destroyed by Australian cliques and Australian trolls and the only REAL loser in it all imo is Australian boxing in general , how many dedicated Australian boxing forums are there left now ???


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> This section was heading down the same path until Jay finally relented and gave us our own mod.


Spot on Sox. I remember telling @bruiserh89 he'd just taken on the worst job in the world, and I think it's probably safe to say it now, I didn't think anybody could possibly succeed at it. But the rules have been made quite clear to everyone. Posters have been warned and re-warned, and those that haven't learned have been banned. We managed to get rid of the scum who were most responsible for bringing ESB down and as long as they are kept out this place will keep ticking along nicely.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Happy said:


> One of them is on here I noticed. Francis was a member of the 4 people that ended ESB.
> 
> I thought this place didn't put up with these types of people. This guy hated every Australian boxer. I couldn't understand why he went on the forum then. It doesn't add up.
> 
> I hope the others are not here too.


It's good here mate. Serious question, are you called Happy in real life too or is it just your username? One of the only fellers I know that's keen on boxing is called Happy.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> It's good here mate. Serious question, are you called Happy in real life too or is it just your username? One of the only fellers I know that's keen on boxing is called Happy.


Kel again and banned


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Thank God we got @Happy and not Dopey. I wonder where he will bob up? Hopefully the troll filter will continue to keep him out of here.





bruiserh89 said:


> Kel again and banned


The funny thing is my mate is called Happy because his Dad's nickname is (was RIP) Grumpy.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Kel again and banned


Dead set? 
What a fucken penis! :rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> The funny thing is my mate is called Happy because his Dad's nickname is (was RIP) Grumpy.


Yeh, *Kel* and *Happy* don't really fit well together.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh, *Kel* and *Happy* don't really fit well together.


"Life's too short to be KKKel"


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> "Life's too short to be KKKel"


He's certainly having short visits here! :smile


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Sox said:


> Dead set?
> What a fucken penis! :rofl


In post 88 he was giving it to Francis atsch


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

rocco said:


> In post 88 he was giving it to Francis atsch


Yeh, I guess that was his way of trying to throw us. 
I gave him the benefit of the doubt, but was skeptical. :conf


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions who is who and starting drama mate. Clean slate and all that Dale.


 So much for my theory.:rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> So much for my theory.:rofl


We can each have one...
.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rocco said:


> In post 88 he was giving it to Francis atsch


Sounds like they might have been knifing each other behind each other's backs at ESB too >>>



IntentionalButt said:


> ...and the constant flood of new alts they register daily?
> 
> Nah, don't have the patience or time for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh, *Kel* and *Happy* don't really fit well together.


Credit where it's due. Who would have associated happy and Kel together. Brilliant alt name.

Wonder what he'll try next? :lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Spider said:


> Credit where it's due. Who would have associated happy and Kel together. Brilliant alt name.
> 
> Wonder what he'll try next? :lol:


I'm tipping Doc, Bashful or Dopey.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Credit where it's due. Who would have associated happy and Kel together. Brilliant alt name.
> 
> Wonder what he'll try next? :lol:


It's the alt I used over there 9 months ago as a recruitment drive so not that creative.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

rocco said:


> I'm tipping Doc, Bashful or Dopey.


Dopey would be apt.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> It's the alt I used over there 9 months ago as a recruitment drive so not that creative.


Boom! Now that is hilarious atsch


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> So much for my theory.:rofl


Mandatory 20 push-ups there mate


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Credit where it's due. Who would have associated happy and Kel together. Brilliant alt name.
> 
> Wonder what he'll try next? :lol:


-Tolerant
-Equal Opportunity Employer
-Feminist


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Credit where it's due. Who would have associated happy and Kel together. Brilliant alt name.
> 
> Wonder what he'll try next? :lol:


 Pacific Islanders R GR8


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

rocco said:


> In post 88 he was giving it to Francis atsch


:lol: :yep

Complains about trolls backstabbing each other:



Happy said:


> The mods there are hopeless.
> 
> *They allowed 4 losers to troll them constantly yet never thought to ban them. And the same 4 were backstabbing each other the whole time they were supposedly friends. Oh the embarrassment*.


Backstabs one of the 4 trolls :lol:



Happy said:


> *One of them is on here I noticed. Francis was a member of the 4 people that ended ESB.*
> 
> I thought this place didn't put up with these types of people. This guy hated every Australian boxer. I couldn't understand why he went on the forum then. It doesn't add up.
> 
> I hope the others are not here too.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

^^^ LOL just trying to get my head round the situation that existed over there - 4 blokes trolling a forum, pissing in each other's pockets with this "FAB4" shit yet backstabbing each other to the mods at the same time :lol:

What a dysfunctional bunch of fuck ups :rofl


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I knew it was one of them, I picked up on buster007's style but it was Kell, oh well, buster's permabaneed from here also, thanks for the support, cunts, fuck you all.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxRec has been in limbo for a while thanks to buster007 and tsmithy50, it's fucked now. Thanks for the support, lads, I'm out.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> -Tolerant
> -Equal Opportunity Employer
> -Feminist


I can tell you actually.the next one was Boxcarbob who made a forum appearance today. He made that alt up when he first moved here. Banned now. If he wants to continue doing this, there is a pretty convincing cease and desist case I can make but would prefer not to. I know Kel is an avid reader of the forum and will get this


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I can tell you actually.the next one was Boxcarbob who made a forum appearance today. He made that alt up when he first moved here. Banned now. If he wants to continue doing this, there is a pretty convincing cease and desist case I can make but would prefer not to. I know Kel is an avid reader of the forum and will get this


I'm struggling to keep up here. Does that make 5 accounts now?

1/ KelandBeave

2/ The Beave

3/ Chaddy

4/ Happy

5/ Boxcarbob

All by a guy that claimed he didn't want to post here anymore :-(


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Let it go guys, let it go. Move on and talk boxing.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I haven't posted on ESB for a long, long time, especially in the aussie bit, however I have a feeling that you're going to be kept busy mate @bruiserh89!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Let it go guys, let it go. Move on and talk boxing.


This thread is about the removal of the ESB forum, and now about the repeated attempts of a permanently banned former member of this forum - who seems to have had a lot to do with the demise of ESB - repeatedly trying to get back in via a string of alts.

If you want to discuss boxing choose another thread or create one.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> This thread is about the *removal of the ESB forum*, and now about the repeated attempts of a permanently banned former member of this forum - who seems to have had a lot to do with the demise of ESB - repeatedly trying to get back in via a string of alts.
> 
> If you want to discuss boxing choose another thread or create one.


Yeah mate but that era is over. As I said let it go, move on. Bruiser has deleted all trouble makers and I have behaved and talked boxing ever since Bruiser made strict guideline several months ago.

Bruiser I reckon mate you should just delete this thread now because some members just won't let matters rest. You said yourself that the forum should move on.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

I think this thread should remain as a reminder of what can happen when the lunatics are allowed to run the asylum.

It will serve as forewarning for future generations & in time will become a memorial to what was once a great place, much like the way sites of terrible events such as Pearl Harbour, 9/11 & so on serve to solemnly remind us of the potential depths of human depravity lest we should find ourselves on such a downward spiral ever again.

In time the thread title could perhaps be changed to 'In Memorium E.S.B.'?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah mate but that era is over. As I said let it go, move on. Bruiser has deleted all trouble makers and I have behaved and talked boxing ever since Bruiser made strict guideline several months ago.
> 
> *Bruiser I reckon mate you should just delete this thread now because some members just won't let matters rest. You said yourself that the forum should move on.*


Probably better to have people handbagging in here than other threads though I would imagine.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@Spider That is the best post on this thread. Great bosums. :thumbsup


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah mate but that era is over. As I said let it go, move on. Bruiser has deleted all trouble makers and I have behaved and talked boxing ever since Bruiser made strict guideline several months ago.
> 
> Bruiser I reckon mate you should just delete this thread now because some members just won't let matters rest. You said yourself that the forum should move on.


The ESB Aussie forum - something most of us were a part of at one stage or other - was only removed 3 days ago, and naturally it is still very topical here. Particularly in light of one of the Mods being very public about the reasoning behind the closure and only just stopping short of naming the perpetrators. Having read what he had to say it's quite understandable why you would be looking to change the subject.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Probably better to have people handbagging in here than other threads though I would imagine.


Yeah I see what you are saying mate but aren't they headbanging with people who aren't even on this forum. Surely as Bruiser stated it's time to move on as a forum. What are your thoughts on my Wlad Klitschko thread ? Have you posted in that mate ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @Spider That is the best post on this thread. Great bosums. :thumbsup


Crikies. I haven't heard the word bosoms for bloody ages mate. Some people here may not even know what it means :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah I see what you are saying mate but aren't they headbanging with people who aren't even on this forum. Surely as Bruiser stated it's time to move on as a forum. *What are your thoughts on my Wlad Klitschko thread ? Have you posted in that mate ?*


Will take a look now.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Crikies. I haven't heard the word bosoms for bloody ages mate. Some people here may not even know what it means :lol:


Pretty sure they'll get the gist!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Probably better to have people handbagging in here than other threads though I would imagine.


Spot on. This thread will help ensure discussion relative to the removal of ESB's Aussie forum and Kel's repeated attempts at sneaking back in here are kept out of the other threads.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

For what it's worth I like this part of the forum, you Aussie blokes are a decent bunch and make poms like me feel very welcome.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> For what it's worth I like this part of the forum, you Aussie blokes are a decent bunch and make poms like me feel very welcome.


We are just happy you lot sent our ancestors to such a beautiful tropical island as punishment all those years ago.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> We are just happy you lot sent our ancestors to such a beautiful tropical island as punishment all those years ago.


Think that might have been an error, should have left you lot here and we should have emigrated!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Think that might have been an error, should have left you lot here and we should have emigrated!


Big mistake. Huge!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

@bruiserh89 - Dryynrins? :lol:

I see you've also checked out @beewood :yep


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> @bruiserh89 - Dryynrins? :lol:
> 
> I see you've also checked out @beewood :yep


We don't want a witch hunt. The first is just a spammer


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> We don't want a witch hunt. The first is just a spammer


Fair call, didn't mean it to be a witch hunt :good


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Let it go guys, let it go. Move on and talk boxing.


Fran stop picking out the things you don't like about yourself and blaming them on to others.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Big mistake. Huge!


Did you just quote Pretty Woman? :hey


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Did you just quote Pretty Woman? :hey


Correct, and "I have to go shopping now."

(sadly the last part is true)


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Way to go jumping to conclusions when the 4 trolls have not been named. What if the 4, were not the FAB 4, but 4 others who were trolling the FAB 4? It takes two to tango as you all know.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

@Sox you ready to wear my avatar?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Way to go jumping to conclusions when the 4 trolls have not been named. What if the 4, were not the FAB 4, but 4 others who were trolling the FAB 4? It takes two to tango as you all know.


A reasonable question to raise. But one clearly answered here >>>



IntentionalButt said:


> ...and the constant flood of new alts they register daily?
> 
> Nah, don't have the patience or time for it.
> 
> ...


"bashing this or that Aussie boxer" was behaviour specific to the 4 trolls calling themselves the Fab 4.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Hey @bruiserh89

Who was @Hertechlm12 ? Or is that a silly question :smile


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Hey @bruiserh89
> 
> Who was @Hertechlm12 ? Or is that a silly question :smile


Just a spammer


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Muttley you've gotta agree and except a huge portion of blame for the demise of such a once brilliant forum with your multi ALT trolling and inter web vendettas so please stop with all the finger pointing , blokes like YOU killed ESB Aussie forum as blokes like YOU will kill the CHB aussie forum as sure as eggs .


Are you for fucking real? All you did over there was a bitch about this place in between slagging off Aussie fighters. You and your 3 mates should fuck off and find a new place to pollute.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Way to go jumping to conclusions when the 4 trolls have not been named. What if the 4, were not the FAB 4, but 4 others who were trolling the FAB 4? It takes two to tango as you all know.


No-one cares what you think. Go back to the ESB Aus forum where your opinion's valued. Oh wait, there isn't one. :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Are you for fucking real? All you did over there was a bitch about this place in between slagging off Aussie fighters. You and your 3 mates should fuck off and find a new place to pollute.


BAITING is not permitted on this forum but i will say this , never did i slate this place out and declined membership of the so called fan four as cliques and merry gangs of backslappers ain't my bag , as for slagging off Aussie fighters well that didn't happen over there either , maybe you should stop listening to your mates like that Sally winder fella and start thinking for yourself mate .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> BAITING is not permitted on this forum but i will say this , never did i slate this place out and declined membership of the so called fan four as cliques and merry gangs of backslappers ain't my bag , *as for slagging off Aussie fighters well that didn't happen over there either *, maybe you should stop listening to your mates like that Sally winder fella and start thinking for yourself mate .


Josey, slagging off Aussie fighters was what happened at ESB every single day.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:


Josey Wales said:


> BAITING is not permitted on this forum but i will say this , never did i slate this place out and declined membership of the so called fan four as cliques and merry gangs of backslappers ain't my bag , as for slagging off Aussie fighters well that didn't happen over there either , maybe you should stop listening to your mates like that Sally winder fella and start thinking for yourself mate .


Your post to TG was a fucking bait.

You slated this place when you were over there crying after you thought you were banned from here. Fucking hilarious knowing this site was down for maintenance whilst you're thinking Sox and his clique had you banned.

I had no need to listen to sally. He saw it as did I.

You're a joke. At least you've still got a thread (lol) over at ESB so you can continue playing with your friends.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I've closed off this forum because I think its served its usefulness and has now just become a bit of a shit on ESB session. Given the history, it was important that people got the chance to talk about the demise of ESB and I've been lax on the abuse/baiting in here for that same reason (no one has had a holiday for input in this thread) but it has got to a point where we need to move on. 

Plenty of good posters enjoyed posting there and I don't see the point of us rubbing it in. 

So things go back to normal for us here...that includes the rules on abusing and baiting. That's what killed ESB.


----------

